# Belated Ride Post- June 06- Delaware



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

After school ended I grabbed my bike and headed to the beach for a couple days. I crashed at a friend's house. Since I was still pretty much on school time, I got up early and got some decent mileage in each day.

I got up and headed for the tonier parts of town. This area of Rehoboth is actually where I learned to ride my bike. Trust me we weren't in one of the chi chi houses but the tumbling down boat yard that has since been totally rehabilitated.

Then I found a the place where we went to the beach when I was a kid. The plants along this path still smell the same, the memories came to me as I walked it.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

I took the bike down to the beach. The extra seat back on my toptube was for the camera. I was trying a bunch of different options for easy access in preparation for my C&O Trip.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Then I went looking for this trail I'd heard of but the directions were sketchy. 

The road looked rather desolate even if it did have a bike lane.

Then the vultures started gathering!


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Finally the trail head!:23: 

A truly full service trail!


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

The trail itself really was pretty, it had some beautiful vistas.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I am envious. For my rides I have to make my way through city traffic to get to the where the traffic thins out and the countryside kicks in. Nice ride.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

So???

You don't love C/T any more?

Come back and I promise I will never cheat in Scrabble again.

BTW looks like a nice ride and a great way to decompress.

BTW2 I'm eagerly awating anything from your C&O trip.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Looks nice Zeytin. Gosh, those vultures look huge.
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

It was a little lonely though. I saw absolutely no-one the entire time I was on the trail. Not even a farmer! The woods looked a little dark and creepy as I approached but it was a really lovely part of the trail and would make the trail much nicer on a hot summer day.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Sorry some of the pictures are a little blurry. I can't seem to take pictures on the fly with my new camera though I could with the older model. Maybe I just haven't found the setting yet.
More shots from the woods


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

So finally I turned around and went tooling back into town. They are still working on the trail and will connect it into the town soon. Right now you have to ride out on the highway to get to it. There is a bike/bus lane on the highway and a ton of bikers so it's not a big deal


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*but then again*

but then again... apparently foreign workers to the town don't realize that American drivers don't treat them the same as they are used to. With a huge number of foreign student workers each summer there is some sort of serious accident. As a result the town has started a series of bicycle safety programs. 

As I was riding back into town they stopped me and I saw all of this...


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Thanks, I love to take the bike and head to the beach for the decompression stuff. I have a really good friend there, between her awesome food, cheesy sense of humore, and the ocean I usually return a totally different person.

MB1, this coming Saturday my Dad, my nephew, myself and a few other family members will finish the last leg of the trip from White's Ferry into the city. After that I'll post the pics.

Cheers,


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*Great Pics.....*

you'll have to join us on one of our rides from Easton to Bethany Beach....about 70 miles....nice ride.......We do it a couple of times every summer.

Len


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Len J said:


> you'll have to join us on one of our rides from Easton to Bethany Beach....about 70 miles....nice ride.......We do it a couple of times every summer.
> 
> Len


Nice thanks I'd love to. I stay at this neat bed and breakfast in Rehoboth. I used to work at the place when I was a teenager and the owner and I really bonded. It's amazing since I think I was a little sh1t when I was 18...lol


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

What are vultures doing there???!!! Nice ride...

Oh yeah, I like the bike safety thingy... Looks kinda cool and a 'course' I would like to try out 

Somehow, I have a little problem turning a 180 towards my right but not if I do it anticlockwise... :mad2: But, I rarely needa do a 180 turn so yeah...


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Aaaarrrrrrrgggggggggg..............*



zeytin said:


> ...............MB1, this coming Saturday my Dad, my nephew, myself and a few other family members will finish the last leg of the trip from White's Ferry into the city. ........


I work Saturdays.  

I love that section of the path (as long as it isn't too wet-if it is wet the section from Whites Ferry to Rileys lock is a mudbath).


----------

